

Founders Never Sleep - gregarious
http://gregario.us/2012/06/on-vacation/

======
jknupp
I am honestly searching in vain for a point to this post. The title suggests
that the fact that "founders never sleep" is a fact. The author went through a
phase where that was true but now believes it's a "bad habit," without any
advice on how to avoid it or mention that it was driven by his circumstances,
which have since changed. It basically amounts to him saying "When I had no
money, I had to work long hours to provide income for myself while also trying
to run a startup. Now that the latter is profitable I no longer have to do
this. This is good because I didn't enjoy my previous situation and don't
recommend it."

How is that useful advice to those trying to earn a living and run a startup?
What would be a better alternative?

~~~
gregarious
Sorry you didn't find a point to the post.

I think if there was a summary, it was simply that once you're a founder you
will always find it hard to take your eyes off the prize.

Finding the balance between your life and work is one of the biggest
challenges most of us have to deal with.

I don't think it is purely a circumstance of finances, however. No matter how
much you're making, you will likely be highly engaged. When you're totally
broke, working more and more can seem like the best way through it. When
you're profitable, you can become addicted to how to make that grow bigger.

------
markyc
i hate link bait

